# AKC: Fox News E-Collar Segment



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi All! Did anyone see the Fox news segment yesterday on the use of e-collars? I've attached the link. This has been a topic of conversation on the pointing dog forum, and some of us, along with Martha Greenlee, have chosen to contact our AKC delegate & the interviewee. Christopher Walker ([email protected]) has been sending out a canned response but appears to be the point person. 

The AKC position was one-sided, negative, and factually incorrect. While e-collars can certainly be detrimental to our canine friends in the wrong hands, they can be an excellent means of communication in the field when used correctly. Within the West method, they are not used as punishment; furthermore, they can be used on vibration, tone, and are often very effective on stimulus levels barely detectable on human skin. With the AKC being the primary registry in the states, and prominent canine education/titiling organization, it is irresponsible and incorrect to imply the absence of e-collar use is commensurate with humane and positive training. 

IMO, we must be a voice in protecting the integrity of the Vizsla breed & their hunting heritage. Between the HSUS & some elements of AKC, it's important that owners, breeders, & trainers of the pointing breeds to hold those who purport to care accountable for their words & actions. The e-collar is just a tool, nothing more or less, in the chest. Just like a car or gun, it is the unskilled person or their choice to use for ill that is the problem, not the tool itself. As usual, it seems as if the "do-gooders" prefer to curtail choice and freedom rather than addressing the problem. Okay, I'm off my soap box & send well wishes to all you V lovers. I have been away from the forum for a while. Blessings--



http://video.foxnews.com/v/3782913580001/humane-to-use-shock-collars-for-dog-training/#sp=show-clips


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

just a short news story that gave neither side the time to show the +&- of the E-collar - AKC point if the pup is not perfect on commands KEEP IT on A LEAD is just plain STUPID - with that point of view - the vast majority of pups would never run FREE - that is cruel 2 me !!!!!!


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

E Collars don't ruin dogs. Humans do! 
Just like guns don't kill. Humans do!


----------

